# Swift not so helpful- Gripe



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, for all the praise here going for Swift - I to say that today I have found them to most unhelpful and uninterested. I have a query with regard to buying a Swift Motorhome and I explained that over the past few years we have purchased no less than 5 Swift vehicles. I only needed a small piece of info with regard to stock and the person I spoke to was unable to give me an answer - didn't seem interested and his first answer when I queried it as being wrong, became a different answer. I know they are on shut down but why bother to have skeleton staff if they don't want to deal with any queries.
I am most disappointed


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Frankie

Why have you not posted your queries on here and made them public instead of keeping us guessing, or are you just having a moan.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Frankie

I am sorry you have called Swift and you feel you have not been given a positive response, even through it is shutdown you still should be given a good service.

The Customer Care Team wouldn't actually know about stock of vehicles, this is handled by our Sales Team. 

If there is a specific question you need answering please let me know and I will do by best to find out for you.

Best regards

Lynsey


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Can't ask for a better response than that. Took all of 8 minutes. 

Top marks to Swift 8) 

D.


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you, Swift Group for your answer. I do appreciate it and want to say that this is the first time I have ever had any issues with Customer Care and I have never had any issues/problems with any motorhomes which we have purchased in the past. 
Regarding the stock - Why then did I get some sort of answer regarding the stock if your dept does not have this? I was specifically told that (quote)there was not one vehicle of the model I was looking for in the whole of the UK (unquote). I was given this info in the space of 3 seconds and when I said that I was aware of one dealer who had one in stock and wanted to now if there were any more, I was told that this information is only based on (quote) what the dealers tell them (unquote). I had the distinct feeling that the person I spoke to couldn't be bothered even telling me that it wasn't within his remit and that your dept did not have this info. Why did he proceed to give me the quotes mentionned here if, as you say you wouldn't hold that info in the first place.
Thanks again for taking the time to answer - I will not allow the attitude of one person destroy the faith in you that I have built up over the years.

Cheers


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Brrom,
I had only one query and that was to find out if there was a Swift Bolero 630PR anywhere in the UK. If the gentleman who answered my query had answered that he didn't know or informed me that it was another dept (which is closed til 18th August) then this post would not have been raised. It was the fact that he gave me wrong info - as I have said in my answer to Swift Group.
I am and always will be an avid fan of SWift but in this instance we will probably have to buy a motorhome from another company (This is what I find sad!) who are able to tell me what kind of stock they might have available now and over the next 3 months, I don't have time to wait for Swift to open up from their hard earned break. This sounds sarcasm but it is not, I truly mean it about everyone entitled to holidays. 
cheers


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Frankie

While your gripe about Swift is obviously very important to your good self, I consider it to be quite petty.

If you are so pressed why not ring round all the Swift dealers and be advised of their stock levels.

Best Regards
Broom

PS. I have no links with Swift and own an Auto Trail who are on holiday until the 18th August as Swift.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Frankie

I think maybe you're just having a bad day. 

Seems a pity to let several years of good experience to be totally negated by one which you did not enjoy - particularly as Swift came back to you within minutes of your post.

My own limited experience of Swift's customer service has been totally positive (way beyond expectations to be honest) even though my own vehicle is ten years old and was bought secondhand.

Anyway, it's your choice obviously.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

oh dear

I would not want Frankie as a customer!

trouble with these type of forums if the smallest thing is wrong people take a "pop" cos it's so easy.

Swift have been helpful here, don't knock them.

I have no connection with Swift or any other dealer/manufacturer.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I hope you're not offended, Frankie, but why should Swift have the knowledge of what is out there at dealers? They may have knowledge of what vehicles they have sold to dealers, and will certainly have details of orders on hand and in their production schedules. But these orders may or may not have been allocated to dealers' customers, and would probably be company confidential. 
And as it is Swift's holiday break, I would consider that the response they have given is pretty good.
I would have thought the first thing to do would be to call round the dealers to check what they have in stock - there may be one of what you want sat at a dealer today, maybe a cancelled order? Get on their lists - they will be falling over themselves for a quick sale; that market place isn't exactly bubbling at the moment..... :roll:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I hope you're not offended, Frankie, but why should Swift have the knowledge of what is out there at dealers?


I suppose Frankie may have assumed that Swift may run a centralised system as do many car distributors, enabling each dealer to ascertain if a particular vehicle is available at another dealer.

I also feel that the criticism of Frankie has been a little harsh, because he has had the temerity to criticise Swift.

Andrew


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi we have a preowned 2007 Bolero 630PR in stock *covered 695 miles*

Peter


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

It took me ages to get through to Swift


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

To all those having a pop at me. I was not complaining about the service - if you read the message - I was complaining about the person's attitude and then his alleged mistruths (according to the later message from Swift).
I am happy with SWift and have said so on many occassions during this post.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

subaru said:


> I have bought 3 new Swifts in the past, i have also ordered a new one a week ago Tuesday, dealer told me it would be in Monday/Tuesday, It took me ages to get through to Swift this Monday to find out when i would be getting it and it looks like it 2 weeks away (gutted) my fault for ordering on holiday shutdown. i am very impatient and cant wait to play with it, but we all need our holidays


I would just like to say that we have plenty of staff in and are despatching product all through the three weeks.The switch board is manned today and during our third week of shutdown.We can always be contacted by sending us a message.I am sorry about Monday but that was our mistake and nobody was on the switchboard.Peter.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Peter,
I was told that there were no deliverys at all next week?


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Frankie

Looks like LINK have 6 in stock.

Chris


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

subaru said:


> Hi Peter,
> I was told that there were no deliverys at all next week?


We have limited transport next week but we are open also for dealer collects.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

frankie said:


> Brrom,
> I had only one query and that was to find out if there was a Swift Bolero 630PR anywhere in the UK. If the gentleman who answered my query had answered that he didn't know or informed me that it was another dept (which is closed til 18th August) then this post would not have been raised. It was the fact that he gave me wrong info - as I have said in my answer to Swift Group.
> I am and always will be an avid fan of SWift but in this instance we will probably have to buy a motorhome from another company (This is what I find sad!) who are able to tell me what kind of stock they might have available now and over the next 3 months, I don't have time to wait for Swift to open up from their hard earned break. This sounds sarcasm but it is not, I truly mean it about everyone entitled to holidays.
> cheers


Frankie,do you want my Sales Manager to call you? Peter.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I feel that the title of this should be altered as I do not consider it fair on Swift as a Company. Once again I am very impressed by Swifts swift response.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Once again Swift impress me with their monitoring and response to this forum. They have offered a personal call and are obviously keen to assist but, as has been said they may not know how many specific vehicles are immediately available.

Frankie has raised a comment about one person who he had talked to, we have all had that experience with different organisations. Swift have apologised for the response he apparently got and seem to be bending over backwards as they appear to do frequently in threads on this forum.

In my opinion their response strengthens my desire to deal with them in future; we will not be looking for an "instant" vehicle and particularly not in mid-summer, but Swift have impressed me yet again by biting the bullet and trying to help, and to be seen to help.

I am not connected with Swift or any dealers at all!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just to add we love our Bolero, and I am sure you will too. We have been really impressed with the way Swift have helped us with any little niggles along the way. Recently we noticed a couple of tiny hair line fractures around the shower room plug hole, I posted on here a couple of weeks ago, and they phoned us next morning to organise gettting us a new sink fitted.................If only Brownhills were as efficient hey.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi just to add we love our Bolero, and I am sure you will too. We have been really impressed with the way Swift have helped us with any little niggles along the way. Recently we noticed a couple of tiny hair line fractures around the shower room plug hole, I posted on here a couple of weeks ago, and they phoned us next morning to organise gettting us a new sink fitted.................If only Brownhills were as efficient hey.


Just so we dont disappoint too much I am away in my Roma till Sunday night so we will not be around unless I can get on using my 3g.Peter.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hope that you manage to have a relaxing time Peter.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi just to add we love our Bolero, and I am sure you will too. We have been really impressed with the way Swift have helped us with any little niggles along the way. Recently we noticed a couple of tiny hair line fractures around the shower room plug hole, I posted on here a couple of weeks ago, and they phoned us next morning to organise gettting us a new sink fitted.................If only Brownhills were as efficient hey.
> ...


Forget about work Peter :wink: enjoy your weekend.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi just to add we love our Bolero, and I am sure you will too. We have been really impressed with the way Swift have helped us with any little niggles along the way. Recently we noticed a couple of tiny hair line fractures around the shower room plug hole, I posted on here a couple of weeks ago, and they phoned us next morning to organise gettting us a new sink fitted.................If only Brownhills were as efficient hey.
> ...


everyobody has to have time off sometime. Enjoy.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We would all echo the comments about Peter having a good break - life should be enjoyable.

I work to live, NOT live to work.


----------

